# Korean BBQ Short Ribs, to go with my rice cooker...



## sw2geeks (Oct 31, 2013)

Fixed some Korean BBQ Short Ribs last weekend that turned out great! Really hard to mess these up 

Here are some pics:











Soak ribs to remove the bone dust/chips from the cross-cut the ribs.





Minced kiwifruit will help tenderize the ribs in the marinade.
















Recipe and step-by-step pictures here.
http://www.dfw.com/2013/10/30/840322/weekend-chef-korean-bbq-short.html


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 31, 2013)

Coke and Kalbi. I'll give it try. Looks great.


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 31, 2013)

My Korean friends all add coke or sprite to the marinade.


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks extremely yummy!

On a side note, I never had Korean BBQ until I started working for a Korean firm. Now I probably average at least once a month....good stuff.


----------

